# Dogs on Beaches in Spain and Portugal



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi all
We are heading off for 6 months in September and plan to drive through France into and across Northern Spain before dropping down through Portugal. We have a very active 11 month old working cocker spaniel and will obviously need to find some open spaces to run him on. 
We have normally used beaches in France with no issues but we cannot find any definite guidance on beaches in Spain and Portugal. We won't be there until late Sept early Oct so I guess it would be low season. Has anyone any knowledge of the rules and whether or not they are adhered to?
Thanks for any advice or shared experiences

Sally


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

There usually signs at the entances to beaches letting you know what the rules are with dogs. Some places don't allow it during the high season. What you will notice is that most Spaniards take not a blind bit of notice of any rules about dogs, whether it is on beaches or off!

They are just getting used to the idea of picking up after their dogs, most don't seem toi bother. If you do it will showa resposible attitude and help if others follow you.

I had an interesting meeting with an early morning jogger on a beach when Lexi, our terrier decided to join him! He obviously didn't like dogs running with him, fair enough, and stopped to remonstrate with me about my dog not being on a lead. I did understand him a bit with my limited Spanish, but when he went into "fast speak" he lost me!

A Spanish woman walking her leadless dog shouted at him for his language and he jogged off. She explained to me not to take any notice of him because it didn't matter Lexi was off the lead because dogs weren't allowed on that bit of beach anyway, so he had little to complain about!


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Annsman said:


> She explained to me not to take any notice of him because it didn't matter Lexi was off the lead because dogs weren't allowed on that bit of beach anyway, so he had little to complain about!


Spanish logic !! you have to luv um


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

Most beaches have a sign "Perros No" and then dates when that applies.

If there are no dates then you aren't allowed to take your dog on the beach.

Don't get fooled into thinking that the Ayuntamiento Officials or the Policia Local don't care. They do and if you get caught you are likely to get a fine.




Pete 8)


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Saw the local guardia fining people for dogs on the beach plus fishing with no licence last winter in Almeria


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Beaches on the Algarve have signs saying no dogs. Not always complied with but I have seen the GNR (police) taking action.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

I take it by Northern Spain you mean Cantabria, Asturias, Galicia etc. You shouldn't have a problem there in September. Dogs all over the place.


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks Adonisito - yes those are our likely areas before heading down the coast of Portugal.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

If you have a dog and can guarantee that it will not p155 or 5h1t anywhere the public will go then ok. Otherwise, keep it away.
Gerry


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

GerryD said:


> If you have a dog and can guarantee that it will not p155 or 5h1t anywhere the public will go then ok. Otherwise, keep it away.
> Gerry


I'm afraid dog owners cannot understand the concept of not allowing their dogs on beaches where families and young children frequent. Responsible owners do pick up after dog fouling but cannot do anything about urine.

I live in a seaside resort that is invaded by dogs off leads, going to the toilet out of view of their owners. My grandchildren won't go on the beach after being attacked by a pack of dogs let loose by their owners. Dogs and beaches don't go but no doubt dog owners disagree.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I would not think a dog urinating on a beach poses any health hazard

Quickly sucked below the sand

Anything else should be picked up

I obey the signs

But hope off season we can run Shadow on beaches and let him swim in the sea

aldra


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

I think responsible dog owners understand full well which is why we are asking about off season times when children will not be visiting. Most beaches in UK have a dog free and a dog area - which keeps everyone happy.
When did we all become so intolerant of other peoples interests? We find young children chasing our dog a real nuisance but don't suggest that they shouldn't be allowed out.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You need to borrow Shadow

He eats all children that chase him :lol: :lol: 

aldra


----------

